# Subsoiling hay ground



## Brittfarms (Nov 21, 2019)

I have 2 fields of grass hay that hasn't been working up in at least 16 years,i cut hay every year on it,and this year I barely got 3 cuttings off of it,should I go in a subsoil it before hay season 2020 begins? It's hard rocky kind of ground,but i dont want to cuz a big disturbance on the top and leave a big ridge on top. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I've have the same type of ground on part of our place. If you can find an Aerway or Ranchworx at your county conservation office, it will be about the only option and leave the surface undisturbed and it won't pull up rocks. The other part of this equation is you won't see much of a benefit until the next season as far a grass production is concerned however it will loosen up the ground. This has been my experience with one.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I wouldn't do it on Rocky ground. It makes a mess bringing up rocks. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Have you soil tested? This might be part of your answer on the yield.

16 years without working up, makes me think, perhaps some worms have helped you during that time (IDK if you get any freeze/thaw action in your area). Usually hay ground doesn't get much compaction during the hay operation. Rocks are like sleeping dogs, in my mine, just leave them lie and don't do any tillage if possible. In MY area, every time you dig a rock up, several more of it's relatives come to the funeral it seems. 

Can you grow alfalfa?

I'm assuming you want to break up a possible hard pan with tillage.

Larry


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm in Houston Black Clay....rocks when dry, swamp when wet. In the fall, even when dry and hard as a rock, I use the Hay King Pasture Renovator for subsoiling as you mention. Coulters slice the sod (if you adjust it deep enough for them to do their job)..about 10# and the shanks do the soil opening. Minimal soil disturbance....liken to a person that has had surgery, stitched back together and the appearance of the wound prior to the stitched being removed...best analogy I can think of. In sandy-loam soils, doubt you would even have that.

I run 4 shanks with 57 PTO (drawbar hp not listed where I can find it), (4wd Branson 6530C) and run in mid gear, at 8-10". Texas Jim posted that he has a 6 shank that he uses and recalling he is in sandy/sandy-loam soils. You won't tear one up and they are priced right. Mine was $1500 new from the local JD dealer. Jim said he bought his used but forget what he said he paid for it.

I open mine up and then come back with my fertilizer. Then back with a weighted disc if I want to stir up the top...like if I want to put P down in the root zone, and a chain harrow after that, or skip the disc and just chain harrow after fertilization If I just want to cover the fert. with dead grass/surface mulch. If my timing is right and I can fert. just before a rain, I leave it be and do nothing else.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Texasmark said:


> I'm in Houston Black Clay....rocks when dry, swamp when wet. In the fall, even when dry and hard as a rock, I use the Hay King Pasture Renovator for subsoiling as you mention. Coulters slice the sod (if you adjust it deep enough for them to do their job)..about 10# and the shanks do the soil opening. Minimal soil disturbance....liken to a person that has had surgery, stitched back together and the appearance of the wound prior to the stitched being removed...best analogy I can think of. In sandy-loam soils, doubt you would even have that.


I use a Hay King 6 shank-- works pretty good.

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You could plant cereal rye into it with a notill drill For a winter cover crop . I am guessing wherte you are located there is still time to plant . You could harvest the rye next spring and plant oats and make oats hay and reseed with forage of your choice late summer 2020.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Like some have said , do some annuals for the crop and then next fall after you do soil test and apply what it needs , drill what you are going to plant ,,, with some tillage radishes . I didn't think much of the idea 5 years ago but them dudes work , and I was able to keep my no till practice in tact . just randomly drill on established fields when you think compaction is becoming a issue . they work .


----------

